# What is a DVD Super Multi



## vxdesigns (May 13, 2006)

Just as the topic suggests. Would like to know whats the major difference between DVD Super Multi and Dual Layer DVD±RW. Which one is a newer technology enhancement ? Thx in advance


----------



## Starman* (May 13, 2006)

DVD Multi was a standard issued a few years ago to give the hardware manufacturers requirements so that equipment would read most DVD formats sanctioned by the DVD Forum.  It's not a dvd type or format.  Just means Multi drives should be more compatible with a variety of dvd types.  Basically -ROM, -R, -RW, -RAM disks.  Does not include DVD-RAM cartridges and 8cm disks.

Just looking at specs of Super Multi drives, they seem quite similar to ordinary drives.  Some are a bit faster but that's just because they are newer.  I've found some that don't do DL so it seems more of a flashy name as far as most people would be concerned.

Never had a problem with my non-Multi drives!

DVD DL refers to a dual layer dvd disk that can hold 8.5Gb of information by having two layers that are burned.  I don't know if home burned DL disks are included in the Multi spec.  Commercial DL disks are produced by a very different process (such as etching) which is far more reliable to read.

That's all I know.

Starman*


----------



## m3incorp (May 23, 2006)

Just doing a quick search, I notice that the drives labled "Super Multi" usually indicate that they will read/write to DVD-RAM in addition to all the other standard type discs.


----------



## Starman* (May 23, 2006)

m3incorp, I mentioned RAM in my post but it was interesting that you also found very little of note.  I'm prepared to be shown wrong, but it just seems to be a fancy name with fairly limited meaning for the average user.

Starman*


----------



## m3incorp (May 24, 2006)

Yep, I agree with you.


----------



## The_Other_One (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I think it just means it's + / - and RAM capable.  Search google.  I'm sure there's something about it out there.


----------

